# Bettas really really happy:D



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

My bettas are really happy because I'm making their tank awesome:::::))))))))


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

What are you doing witht the tank? Upgrading? More cover? A heater?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

no I'm just redoing it in a way so that they have more room, and also I'm moving their tank to a better place. Their just plain out happy


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Also I'm getting a backround and adding some new decorations


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Cool! I bet they are happy! Are whey annoying there new environment? My betts always enjoy more stimulation


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

they're not in it yet, first I have to get the new water in the tank, right now they're in big jars i'm getting the new water in today or tomorrow


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

sounds great!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

OMG, I keep typing typos. Sorry I meant are they enjoying there new environment. I can't wait to hear how they like there new setups!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeppppp. The problem was after I put some meds in their tank for one fish(he died from a fight later, cause the other male got to him)the water changed color and never went back so now I'm fixing that. I'll keep updating


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

What's the color if the water? Brownish? Milky whitish? Or greenish?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

it was reddish, but now I've got it cleaned out


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay. Good to know! How are the bettas doing is far?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

very well, they're all hapy, their names are, Cheng(rainbow crowntail female)Giligan(red and white crowntail female)and Fhil(red veiltail male)


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

would love to see some pics.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll take some pics and see if I can post them Good luck with your betta! How long have you had him, what's his name?


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

His name is Guppy and this is still my first month. It has been a rough start, he developed a case of ick in week 2, but now he is healthy again and I just got him a new tank that I have been working on all evening. I sure hope he likes it, he moves in tomorrow morning.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome! My betta Quigly,he died:'(, got fungi on him, it went away, he died because he got into a fight with my other male


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Yay for Guppy! I am a new betta owner too. . I'm having a hard time not getting more and going crazy with getting more tanks . . . I think the next time I live alone I will have a betta in every room.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

That would be awesome! Did you know you can keep two females and a male in the same tank if it is at least twenty gallons?


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

That is incorrect information, where did you get it from? You cannot and should not ever keep Betta fish together, unless it is a sorority of females or you are breeder and they are still babies.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Your kidding me right? My bettas have been together for a year or two, they've never fought, and think about this, in the wild, bettas always live together, if they have enough space, they'll be fine


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

lillyandquigly said:


> That would be awesome! Did you know you can keep two females and a male in the same tank if it is at least twenty gallons?


-----------------

I didn't know that! I knew you could keep some females together if the tank was large enough but I wasn't sure about the details.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Maybe it depends on your "luck" with the personality of your bettas, whether you have more aggressive ones or more shy ones. I think everything depends on that, the "rules" are probably a precaution.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

lillyandquigly said:


> Your kidding me right? My bettas have been together for a year or two, they've never fought, and think about this, in the wild, bettas always live together, if they have enough space, they'll be fine


:-| *deep breath* No, I'm not kidding.

Have you ever seen what a wild betta looks like? Here I will show you a picture.










They are very different than the long finned, brightly colored, domesticated fish we have today. Also, Bettas in the wild have enough space (shallow but long rice paddy fields) to retreat, and retreat they do. Our Bettas were originally bred to fight. They have become highly aggressive through selective breeding for fighters and typically do not back down until serious damage happens or death. They are NOT social fish. They do not "hang out" in the wild. They have territories that they are constantly guarding for intruders and only come together to mate.

You are *incredibly lucky* that your fish haven't killed, or seriously injured each other. Your situation is NOT normal and it is NEVER recommended to keep males and females, or males and males, together. 

Advising people that they can is just asking for trouble. It is *not worth the risk.*


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

wow, that is so pretty, I love the wild betta, no wonder they got domesticated.

I heard you can keep 3 or more fish together, but you cannot keep 2. Only one male per tank, and a sorority of females, but it has to be more than two females or they will fight. The tank has to be significant though, 30 or more gallons with lots of plants and toys for them to each claim their own territory. Then it also depends on the personality of the fish, some do better in groups than others and some just don't get along ... But I am by no means ready for that kind of challenge, I am just barely managing to keep my one happy.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Unless you have been breeding your fish into living together the way OldFishLady has, then I would never advocate trying it. As LionCalie says, it is an enormous risk and is definitely not worth it. The situations in which it will work out are extremely rare. Not a good idea.

One reason it won't work so well with a female+male combination is that females don't have specific territories. They roam in and out of male territories, so they will come into contact with the males. If they aren't in breeding mode, chances are, they will simply tear each other to shreds. This is why sororities work - the females aren't guarding their own territories, they simply want personal space. Males, on the other hand, are guarding specific territories and won't accept interlopers.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Just because they haven't killed each other YET, doesn't mean it will not happen in the future.

Take their advice above and separate them ALL!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Like I said before, my bettas have been together for two years, and they have never had a spat, because they have plenty of room


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lillyandquigly said:


> Like I said before, my bettas have been together for two years, and they have never had a spat, because they have plenty of room


Ok. I wish you luck.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

lillyandquigly said:


> Like I said before, my bettas have been together for two years, and they have never had a spat, because they have plenty of room


It's because you've had plenty of LUCK not because they have plenty of room.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ACtually it's probably because they're all very docile


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Regardless, please don't encourage it to other members. Whilst it may be working for you, it is not a good idea and other members who aren't so lucky with their fish could end up with dead or injured bettas as a result. It is a massive risk and rarely works.

It's wonderful that it is working out well for you, and I hope it continues so successfully, but please remember that it is the rare exception, not the rule.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah, you guys were right actually, my female got egg bound and died right when I checked on her, so I seperated them all. Sorry for giving you all false information


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lillyandquigly said:


> yeah, you guys were right actually, my female got egg bound and died right when I checked on her, so I seperated them all. Sorry for giving you all false information


I'm so sorry...


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Poor girl.  Hope your other guys are all ok!


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

so sorry... you must be heartbroken. 

I am glad the others are okay though. I was really rooting for you.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

the other female might have something wrong with her, she won't eat


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

i think there is something wrong with her mouth, and it stinks cause she is really pretty


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

you can get help if you describe the problem and post some photos in the emergency section. I had no idea what to do when guppy first for sick but the people here are really super helpful. I am sure it can be helped.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

It might be because before I found my dead betta, my other bettas sort of ate some of her, so she might be full right now, hopefully.....


----------

